# Ted Wojcik is the coolest guy ever (Story time)



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey everyone, well have been thinking of doing a custom 29er this winter/spring to race on this year and for many to come and have been looking into many different framebuilders. Since I work at an I.F and Turner shop the natural choice was I.F and why not. They make a killer product and they are an hour away (I am in New Hampshire). I was 90% ready to go and order a steel frame from them and then lie awake many sleepless nights wondering how its going and when its going to be here. This has been my thought for the past 2 months and was just done saving up to get one.

Jump ahead to Monday and I am having a pretty crappy day. Its day 7 of quitting drinking cold turkey (not an alcoholic but liked to have 2-3 beers each night) and having a pretty crappy day at work. Just before I leave I get an e-mail from NEMBA. Usually I will scan through quickly and see what this months news is and delete. The first line catches my eye though and I go in for a closer look. "Wojcik to build frames for NEMBA members". Now being a New Hampshireite all my life I have seen my fair share of Fat Chances, I.F's and Wojciks flying past me on the trails. Always been a dream but never thought I would be to that point. Wojcik would always have been my first choice hands down. So I read the e-mail and Ted is offering reduced priced custom frames to NEMBA members. I read it 2 more times and still cannot believe it. I thought he had retired and would never pick up a torch again. But no the e-mails says he will do it!!! I immediately e-mail him and call him to get one of these limited edition frames. I get no reply by e-mail that night and no returned call so I figured it was just like the rest of my day, S.O.L.

I wake up in the morning and go for a long bike ride so that I don't repeat the same day (Medicine and laughter cannot touch a nice ride). When I return I check my mail and HOLY CRAP, [email protected] had e-mailed me!!! It was quick and simple and right to the point "Keith, I will save a tubeset for you. I have an appointment today but I will call you tomorrow morning. Ted". All day yesterday nothing could get me down. You could have hit me with a baseball bat and I would still be smiling.

This morning he called (my day off from work) and said "Hey do you have some time today that you can come down and we can get you fit?". Umm yeah I would have quit my job to go down and meet with him. So I quickly shower, pack up the car and head an hour south to meet with him.

I walk into a little office and its all I could have imagined it to be. A bunch of paint books sitting on a cluttered desk with random bicycle and motorcycle parts and books on a bookshelf. A huge banner behind the desk "TED WOJICK BICYCLES" and an old busted chair. As I walked in I hear a chair moving around and a bearded man appears from the doorway. This is the guy that has welded frames for his company and various manufacuers for the past 25 years. The man who makes the most beautiful frames, in my opinion, ever made. "Hi I'm Ted, you must be Keith". From there it was the coolest bicycle related experience I have ever had. He got all my measurements and measured my current bike and asked if I had any questions.

As you can imagine, this guy is one of my idols and I didn't know where to begin. Can I see your shop? What color should I paint my bike? Do you need an apprentice? Should I do standerd drop outs or sliding drop outs? What do you think of 953? What do you think of S3? Do you need an apprentice?

He fielded all my questions with ease and was the friendliest guy I have ever met. I decided on a paint (I think) and that I want to be a framebuilder. I, of course, am doing a 29er and absolutely cannot wait. I don't think I will be able to sleep until I get the CAD drawing and it finally sinks in that Ted Wojcik is building my bike (cannot think of a better person to do it!)

So with that I packed up, paid, and left, shaking. He came out and admired my car (1984 Volvo 240) and invited me to a model airplane show he and his son will be flying planes in. I dunno if many others have met him (I am sure they have, he seemed to know every framebuilder personally that I have ever heard of) but he is truly one of the nicest and coolest guys I have ever met. So hopefully in the next couple of days I will able to post a CAD drawing and see what you number guys think. Thanks for reading!

-Keith


----------



## Law (Dec 17, 2005)

What a great experience! I love Ted's frames. If I were on the East Coast I would have to have had one by now. Somehow I have never gotten around to it. That guy is really cool. You need to tell us what how he answered your questions!

It reminds me of the time when I got to chat with Tony Ellsworth several times......NOT!! However, it does remind me of sitting down with Sacha at Vanilla. Similarly cool.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Keith,

Please keep this list updated on your framebuilding experience with Ted including CAD drawings and photos when possible.

I think it would be a very rewarding thread for you to write and for us to read.

Congratulations and thanks for that great first post!

Mark


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

Oh right, the Q&A I laid on him. Well he basically showed me how a frame goes from being a tubeset to a frame and what all his machines did and his jig (coolest and simplest one I have ever seen). His paint is done across the street and he said the guy can paint anything I can imagine and its included in the price since they can buy it by the pint. I was hoping there would be a color chart with 6 colors so it would be easy but he pulled out books and books so yeah. I told him I really liked how the I.F "Shark Grey Pearl" looked but wanted his painter to choose based on that. So its going to be a greyish blue with white decals. He really likes the idea of 953 and cannot wait to get some tubesets (March). He is bummed because he feels his skills are only good for about 2-3 more years before they start to go downhill. Its the steel he has always dreampt of because its got the qualitys of steel but its rust proof. S3 he didn't have such kind words for as he built up a few frames and didn't really like the outcome. The apprentice he just kind of chuckled (but didn't say no!). And I decided on standerd disc dropouts because he said that most of the people who get a singlespeed, come back to him in 2-3 years and ask for the standerd dropout. He also said that for the past 10-11 years the majority of frames he did were hard tail 26ers and now thats only about 20%. Lots of road bikes and FS 26ers. 

I went to UBI with one of Sacha's painters and he sounded like a great guy. I love his work, esp. his dropouts, and would love to get something by him someday. Will have to start saving again!

Again though such a cool guy! Too bad you don't live closer as so that you could get one built and fit personally.

-Keith


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

MMcG said:


> Keith,
> 
> Please keep this list updated on your framebuilding experience with Ted including CAD drawings and photos when possible.
> 
> ...


Mark, I definetley will! I am hoping to go down again at least to pick it up, if not before then. I would love to snap some shots of him and his place as its what I imagine my shop to look like if I had one. Thanks for the comments guys!

-Keith


----------



## GCG199 (Jan 17, 2006)

Cool story. I liked the feature they did on Ted in Dirt Rag magazine about a year ago.


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

jh_on_the_cape said:


> hey that's really cool.
> i saw that email, too.
> so are you getting EBB or anything? or geared only?
> 
> i am tempted by the offer, as well. nice to hear that you saw it all in person and it looks sweet.


geared only. I have never been on a singlespeed or anything so for my first, I definetley want it geared. He only had three framesets set aside for that offer when I left today (started with 15 two days ago) so you better think quick! He said he is only going to do 75 frames total for 2006 so setting 20% of his frames aside is HUGE! I cannot reccomend him enough so far, but I think if you have the money, it will be a shame a let an offer like this go (they are half off!) and its Ted Wojcik!!

-Keith


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

hey that's really cool.
i saw that email, too.
so are you getting EBB or anything? or geared only?

i am tempted by the offer, as well. nice to hear that you saw it all in person and it looks sweet.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

ekoostick said:


> geared only. I have never been on a singlespeed or anything so for my first, I definetley want it geared. He only had three framesets set aside for that offer when I left today (started with 15 two days ago) so you better think quick! He said he is only going to do 75 frames total for 2006 so setting 20% of his frames aside is HUGE! I cannot reccomend him enough so far, but I think if you have the money, it will be a shame a let an offer like this go (they are half off!) and its Ted Wojcik!!
> 
> -Keith


what did he say about sliding drops, etc?


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*I Too Am Having A Frame Built...*

by the master himself. in doing research on Ted things like "best frame i ever owned", "unbelieveable welds" and "the bike literally vanishes beneath you" were mentioned over and over. these comments were by people who had owned the Seven's, IF's, Moots etc, amongst others. one was about how another frame builder took a test ride on a Wojcik and came back DROOLING  !. i also learned that at one point Reynolds (yes THAT Reynolds) wanted Ted to show their guys his welding technique, so impressed with it they were  !. he said no, and i dont blame him. i also really wanted a bike made by someone who lived here (east coast) because our terrain is sooo different from where most of the builders live and ride. 
it just so happens that this guy is probably the best, period. ive got my cad drawing already, so it is on  !.


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

edouble said:


> by the master himself. in doing research on Ted things like "best frame i ever owned", "unbelieveable welds" and "the bike literally vanishes beneath you" were mentioned over and over. these comments were by people who had owned the Seven's, IF's, Moots etc, amongst others. one was about how another frame builder took a test ride on a Wojcik and came back DROOLING  !. i also learned that at one point Reynolds (yes THAT Reynolds) wanted Ted to show their guys his welding technique, so impressed with it they were  !. he said no, and i dont blame him. i also really wanted a bike made by someone who lived here (east coast) because our terrain is sooo different from where most of the builders live and ride.
> it just so happens that this guy is probably the best, period. ive got my cad drawing already, so it it on  !.


Yep. That about sums it up. He mentioned that he has done prototypes for many different manufacuers but wouldn't give me any names  His welds are so incrediable. It appears as if the tubes just flow into one another. I didn't know a good weld until I saw some of his work. That is awesome that you are getting one built up as well. What did he give you for a lead time? Mine could be 3 months and I would still be sitting here blown away. Did you go visit with him? His shop is so cool. Well congrats and definetley I will show you mine if you show me yours!

-Keith


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

jh_on_the_cape said:


> what did he say about sliding drops, etc?


I didn't get too much into it but he gets his dropouts from Paragon so I imagine anything they do, you can get. I asked him what he thought of the Karate Monkey drop-out design and he was like "Oh something that you can run single speed or geared" then he opened an envelope and showed me something that looks almost identical to the drop-outs on the Voodoo Dambala. I don't know much about the SS stuff but I assume if he is using it, he trusts it. I didn't even ask him anything about EBB or anything of that nature. Shoot him an e-mail and he will get back to you in the AM.

Here are the dropouts I am doing









Here is what he showed me


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

If you're trying to get into building, definitely keep in touch with Ted. I swear he was trying to sell off his shop on the framebuilders list over the summer and I was surprised to hear that he's still building.


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

smudge said:


> If you're trying to get into building, definitely keep in touch with Ted. I swear he was trying to sell off his shop on the framebuilders list over the summer and I was surprised to hear that he's still building.


Yeah I saw that and wondered but in talking to him today, he is into it. I wanted to ask him but didn't have the cahonas. I know he has been dealing with declining health and maybe in a real down time he threw that post on framebuilders net and then rethought it. I expressed my interest to him and he wasn't turned off by the idea but he just kept mentioning that he is pretty much a perfectionist and that people get really ticked off trying to learn from him because its never good enough for him. I guess he used to have a frameshop with 17-18 guys back in the day that were making the Ted Wojcik frames and he couldn't stand the work he was seeing (even though I bet it was decent) I am going to try and stay in touch with him though incase he wants to pass the torch...


----------



## bigwheelboy_490 (Jan 2, 2003)

I remember Ted's booth at the Mount St. Anne WC way back in '92... crazy. DH on a 26" bike with a steel frame and mag 10. crazy fast on the DH upper section (80Kph+). Anyway.. I didn't realize he was building 29'ers, especially after reading the Dirt Rag profile a while back. Very nice to see!!

Damn.. I wish I hadn't thrown that catalogue out..


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

bigwheelboy_490 said:


> I remember Ted's booth at the Mount St. Anne WC way back in '92... crazy. DH on a 26" bike with a steel frame and mag 10. crazy fast on the DH upper section (80Kph+). Anyway.. I didn't realize he was building 29'ers, especially after reading the Dirt Rag profile a while back. Very nice to see!!
> 
> Damn.. I wish I hadn't thrown that catalogue out..


Here is the Dirt Rag article if you would like to read it!

Framebuilder: Ted Wojcik

and Ted's new website is Ted Wojcik Bicycles (only works in IE, not Firefox)


----------



## miles e (Jan 16, 2004)

ekoostick said:


> Just before I leave I get an e-mail from NEMBA. Usually I will scan through quickly and see what this months news is and delete. The first line catches my eye though and I go in for a closer look. "Wojcik to build frames for NEMBA members".


Cool! I saw that e-mail, and although I don't normally have any interest in a steel bike, I couldn't help but want one anyway. If he's going to start doing 953 frames, I may end up back on a steel frame yet!


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

Well just got through reading the interview they did with him in "Nemba Singletracks" newsletter. Un-freakin-believeable. If anyone would like a copy I have about 20 of them here in the shop in NH. They are free and its a 3 page article about the guy. Looks like he is planning on going for at least a couple more years before handing the torch to a young buck (me?, I could only dream). Talks a bit about trail access and whatnot and just kind of a cool all around guy. If your local shop (In New England) is a NEMBA shop then they should have gotten 10-20 copys of it and if you are a member you should be getting it in a week or so. If anyone wants a copy I don't mind shipping a few out if you want to pay shipping. I am sure they will have a copy on the web (nemba.org) as well. Thats it for me this AM. Take care everyone.


----------



## LJintheUK (Jul 21, 2004)

Sounds like you had a cool experience. Please keep us posted as your build progresses.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Ted was one of the first guys I went "off roading" on my first "ATB" back in 1987. Wonderful guy and fond memories of those days.
Scoty


----------



## A. Nony Moose (Aug 18, 2004)

Keith, any idea on the leadtime for your frame?


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

A. Nony Moose said:


> Keith, any idea on the leadtime for your frame?


Nada, haven't even seen a CAD drawing but I know that he is probably really busy as they just ran a 3 page story on him in the new NEMBA newsletter. I am not really concerned as I have shot him 2-3 e-mails requesting changes to the design so hopefully I will get a better idea in the next week or so. The weather up rear right now is super screwy so I am sure I won't be able to ride it til April anyway. No matter what though, waiting is a *****!!! (This is the first time going custom and I knew the wait was going to be long and I told myself I could do it but I am going to crack. Also I was thinking about getting an Inbred to tide me over til the Ted came but they are on backorder til April, such is life I guess)


----------



## pknemba (Aug 11, 2004)

>>Well just got through reading the interview they did with him in "Nemba Singletracks"
>>newsletter. Un-freakin-believeable.

Hey All,

Agreed Ted is a fine fellow.

You can read the interview online here:

http://www.nemba.org/Articles/TedWojcik2006.html

pk


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

pknemba said:


> >>Well just got through reading the interview they did with him in "Nemba Singletracks"
> >>newsletter. Un-freakin-believeable.
> 
> Hey All,
> ...


Thanks Philip! You are a fine fellow keeping NEMBA organized!


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

I cannot edit my orginal post but I wanted to show everyone my drawing (sorry but I am going to start a new topic as well). I want to make sure that my drawing is correct according to most common things with 29ers. I just send him an e-mail as I want to do an 80mm Reba and I don't think that the current drawing agrees with that. Am I wrong and is there any other measurements I should worry about? Thanks for any help!


----------



## bigwheelboy_490 (Jan 2, 2003)

That's a pretty long head tube. Do you want to be sitting that upright?

The reba clearance is the only other thing I'd comment on. 

I guess if the head tube extended down past the down tube a bit more, and you did want that length of head tube, it would probably work out okay.


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

bigwheelboy_490 said:


> That's a pretty long head tube. Do you want to be sitting that upright?
> 
> The reba clearance is the only other thing I'd comment on.
> 
> I guess if the head tube extended down past the down tube a bit more, and you did want that length of head tube, it would probably work out okay.


Nope these are things I need to know about. It is a race bike (endurance/short track and pretty rocky terrain) so I probably don't want to be sitting upright that much. What should I ask him to change? I know that I want a 470mm (18.5") fork but what should the headtube be? Thanks for any help!!


----------



## SteveC (Nov 23, 2005)

*Ted Wojcik*

On thursday, I returned Ted's Solution 5x5 to him after test -riding and finetuning the ride for him tha past three months. That was a sad day. I love that bike! But he has one on the back-burner for me, when I am in better financial straits......of course, the NEMBA deal can't be beat, if you can swing it, DO IT !
Stay tuned for updated reviews of the bike at semassnemba.org and meet him and see his bikes at the Boston Bike Show in March.
Ted truly is the coolest guy ever!
Steve Cobble


----------



## SamA (Feb 24, 2004)

I would say your headtube should probably be more like 110mm for that length TT if you like your bars fairly low. You should have the downtube join the head tube further up to get more clearance rather than using a longer head tube per se. Also, the fork offset shown is not the same as on a reba, though would be a nice amount of offset for a rigid fork for use with that head angle.


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

SamA said:


> I would say your headtube should probably be more like 110mm for that length TT if you like your bars fairly low. You should have the downtube join the head tube further up to get more clearance rather than using a longer head tube per se. Also, the fork offset shown is not the same as on a reba, though would be a nice amount of offset for a rigid fork for use with that head angle.


Thanks guys! I am going to forward these to him for his consideration. I have the Reba at the shop and wouldn't mind bringing it to him since it seems that most of the problems with the CAD are due to the fork. Man its pretty exciting getting your first CAD drawing. I wasn't expecting to get it until next week and then it shows up last night! Any more imput would be happily appreciated. Thanks everyone.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

edouble said:


> http://www.msnusers.com/p0cq291mpg9a4hduat5n0g81o3/Documents/20X29%5B1%5D.pdf
> this is my drawing from ted. im using a white bros bw.8 fork. does anyone see a problem with that?. any input will be appreciated.


 Can't access the file.

can you host it somewhere else?


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*my drawing...*

http://www.msnusers.com/p0cq291mpg9a4hduat5n0g81o3/Documents/20X29[1].pdf
this is my drawing from ted. im using a white bros bw.8 fork. does anyone see a problem with that?. any input will be appreciated.


----------



## SamA (Feb 24, 2004)

edouble - seems we can't access your drrawing, you can save it as a jpg to your hard drive, then upload it here when posting your message.


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

*I am sorry to everyone*

I must apoligize about the CAD drawing that I posted and it has been taken down. I got so caught up in the excitement about getting a Ted frame that I oversteped my boundaries. I am very sorry to everyone and hope that no harm was done. I look forward to seeing and sharing the bike when its done.


----------



## SteveC (Nov 23, 2005)

SteveC said:


> On thursday, I returned Ted's Solution 5x5 to him after test -riding, finetuning and sharing the ride for him tha past three months. That was a sad day. I love that bike! But he has one on the back-burner for me, when I am in better financial straits......of course, the NEMBA deal can't be beat, if you can swing it, DO IT !
> Stay tuned for updated reviews of the bike at semassnemba.org and meet him and see his bikes at the Boston Bike Show in March.
> Ted truly is the coolest guy ever!
> Steve Cobble


I just realized that this was the 29er forum......oops! I guess it's OK, I've been 29 for a number of years now!!


----------



## Ottoreni (Jan 27, 2004)

*Curious*

I will be in the market for a 29er.

Wondering on a ballpark price for Wojcik 29er? (steel, of course ).

Thanks!


----------



## ux-b (Feb 16, 2006)

*Ted's website*

Following this thread and just looking to spread the news. Talked with Ted and he mentioned he's been working on his site and finally has something up. He said it's still a work in process - but has all the important stuff...

Check it out from the home page: www.tedwojcikbicycles.com
or start by looking at his dually! http://www.tedwojcikbicycles.com/mountain_dual.htm

enjoy!


----------



## ux-b (Feb 16, 2006)

Ottoreni said:


> I will be in the market for a 29er.
> 
> Wondering on a ballpark price for Wojcik 29er? (steel, of course ).
> 
> Thanks!


Talked with Ted earlier about this - Normally you're looking at a cost of $1495 for a Ted 29er...but celebrating his 25 th anniversary building bikes he's made a limited available at $795, when those were gone was going to offer them at $1095 thru February.

Not sure if he's sold out of the specail deals... but if you're looking would check in w/ Ted www.tedwojcikbicycles.com


----------



## escamillo (Jan 13, 2004)

ux-b said:


> Talked with Ted earlier about this - Normally you're looking at a cost of $1495 for a Ted 29er...but celebrating his 25 th anniversary building bikes he's made a limited available at $795, when those were gone was going to offer them at $1095 thru February.
> 
> Not sure if he's sold out of the specail deals... but if you're looking would check in w/ Ted www.tedwojcikbicycles.com


when i talked with him last week there were two left. i took one of them....

e


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*as previously mentioned...*

Ted's building me a geared 29er to ride and race. im hoping others will take a close look at Wojcik Cycles, it would be great to see Ted get all the success and recognition that 25yrs of uncompromising excellence should bring to anyone with that level of dedication.
in conversation with Ted ive learned things that no other builder has ever mentioned to me, and ive spoken to many. the man truly knows his stuff, and has a standard for his work that far exceeds what most customers would require for themselves.


----------



## A. Nony Moose (Aug 18, 2004)

*count me IN*

yep me too.

I got in on the NAMBLA deal... SS 29er for me ..

I'd like to reserve the option of running gears for when my knees finally give out, since I plan to have the bike forever.. I have to talk to him and see what he can do about sliding drops with a derailleur hanger or standard drops with an EBB.. but i don't know if he's ever done an EBB bike..

I guess i'm gonna find out when i go have him measure my inseam...


----------



## tvrbob86 (Aug 5, 2005)

*Paragon dropouts are available with the hanger*



A. Nony Moose said:


> I have to talk to him and see what he can do about sliding drops with a derailleur hanger


The _Paragon Sliding Disc Dropouts_ that Ted uses are available with a derailleur hanger.


----------



## A. Nony Moose (Aug 18, 2004)

tvrbob86 said:


> The _Paragon Sliding Disc Dropouts_ that Ted uses are available with a derailleur hanger.


you're my new hero!


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

*The CAD has been approved*

Well just a small update. Obviously I am not going to post my CAD again but Ted and I worked on it and its perfect. 19ST(C-T),23.75TT(virtual) and built around a Rebbbba (470mm). Exactly what I want. This next week I will be going down to bring him an ExiWolf so that I make sure I have some clearance. Just incase any of you guys are looking for seatpost/seattube diameter its 27.2/28.6. I cannot wait to see all these Ted9ers all at once. I am getting mine painted similar to the IF Shark Grey Pearl color. What is everyone else doing? I have considered doing a custom head badge with Jen. I have drawn one up that is very similar to my avatar. If anyone wants to take a look, PM me your e-mail and I will shoot it over. Cannot wait to see all these beautiful bikes!


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

A. Nony Moose said:


> you're my new hero!


Makes it easy on both ends. He has had a few people that have come back to change out the SS for geared and the Paragon lets him do both. They are supposed to work very well and they are lighter then EBB. Good stuff.


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*our geometry...*

is very similar. im getting pearl white, but havent even thought of a head badge. i will now though. i need to call ted for an update.


----------



## A. Nony Moose (Aug 18, 2004)

so what's the latest on all this?

anyone have any news to report?


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

Just a small one. Went down and saw him about a week and a half ago and brought him my Exiwolf and Truvativ 2pc crank. He fit everything to the rear triangle he had for me and we talked for a while and then I hit the road. He was going to the Boston Bike Show that weekend so all his efforts were going to that but he said that mine would be next in the jig when he returned on Monday. He dropped me an e-mail to let me know he would be out of the shop for a couple of days last week and would delay my frame a little. Not really a big deal since its pouring rain and I just barely got my wheels built. I dropped him an e-mail this morning to see if there were any updates and will let you all know what the deal is. I cannot wait to get mine! I will post my wheelbuilding pics in a few.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

ekoostick said:


> Just a small one. Went down and saw him about a week and a half ago and brought him my Exiwolf and Truvativ 2pc crank. He fit everything to the rear triangle he had for me and we talked for a while and then I hit the road. He was going to the Boston Bike Show that weekend so all his efforts were going to that but he said that mine would be next in the jig when he returned on Monday. He dropped me an e-mail to let me know he would be out of the shop for a couple of days last week and would delay my frame a little. Not really a big deal since its pouring rain and I just barely got my wheels built. I dropped him an e-mail this morning to see if there were any updates and will let you all know what the deal is. I cannot wait to get mine! I will post my wheelbuilding pics in a few.


What color/paint scheme are you going with?


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*i spoke to Ted...*

last week, said there's one frame that's before mine's. he predicted middle to late april i should have the frame. im definately getting a little anxious, but good things come to those who wait. or so they say.


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

MMcG said:


> What color/paint scheme are you going with?


 Well frame color will be the IF Shark Grey Pearl. I have a blue King headset that I am going to see if if looks cool or not and if it doesn't I have a Silver one that I can use. I have silver King Hubs, Matte black Reba, Salsa Disc rims, Exiwolfs, and I am thinking I am going to do Truvativ Carbon bars, cranks and seatpost. Juicy 7s with X.0 drivetrain and I just got some Crank Bros Eggbeater SLs with the blue spring. I have no idea what it will look like but the frame color is based on this one from the IF website:


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

Just got an e-mail tonight:

Hi Keith, 

How about Wednesday? 

Ted 

Looks like Christmas is coming on April 26th this year!!!! I am sooo pumped. Now I just need to find a silver Chris King 1 1/8th headset (anyone?) and my project will be dang near finished. I am pretty excited and cannot wait for Wednesday. Pics to follow...


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

ekoostick said:


> Just got an e-mail tonight:
> 
> Hi Keith,
> 
> ...


schweeet! i actually have one of them headsets on an old bike i never ride... i will email you.
post pics, for sure... also, please post pics of any frames in progress...

jen green is making a headbadge for me. sorta modeled after the ANTbike badge but with the TW circle. i met 'escamillo' at ted's, too. i finally decided on a phil wood EBB after chatting with ted and erik. baby blue with black letters. i dont even have a CAd drawing yet, though.

i had a cool experience there, too. but it's late and i have been up working and i need to sleep.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

ekoostick said:


> Just got an e-mail tonight:
> 
> Hi Keith,
> 
> ...


Wow - you must be so stoked!

Looking forward to your photos! Take a lot!


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

This is going to be the worst thing ever but I just got home and I need to ride. The day was stellar and everything was PERFECT. Talked with Ted for a while and caught up on all the other 29ers being made (a couple of you are going to be getting an e-mail from him REALLY soon). Anywho here is the doorway to heaven....(more pics after the ride)


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

enjoy that first ride!!! Just from that one shot, you can tell you've got one helluva nice frame on your hands.

congratulations!

Are you the first to get a 29er from the NEMBA deal?

Can't wait to see the other Teds that are in the works!


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*Hot Damn!!!...*

i just got an email saying my frames in the paint shop  !. oh, glorious day  !.
those welds are unbelievable  , Ted truly is the master welder. all others are merely "young weedhoppers" in comparison.
.


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

Alright, I am back and what a ride. It was not on the Ted but rather on the Orbea Aluminum 29er. Did 10 very technical miles in about hour and a half (check out the NH/VT/ME boards) but the whole time I had the frame going through my mind. edouble, thats awesome that yours is done too. Well without further ado, I present the frame (should be a bike in about a week)


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

Couple more for your viewing pleasure. I am also planning on running 1x9 so here is a little treat he had at his shop


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

MMcG said:


> enjoy that first ride!!! Just from that one shot, you can tell you've got one helluva nice frame on your hands.
> 
> congratulations!
> 
> ...


I think I am the first for the NEMBA deals. I met with him the day after the e-mails went out and think I am. Not sure though. I know its not the first 29er he has done but I am thrilled to death to have one for my very own. I couldn't put the thing down for 10 minutes. Its so beautiful!


----------



## mcd (Jan 12, 2004)

*duuuuddeee...*

even the ted wojcik font looks amazing...maybe you should post where you are riding it so locals can get a close up look!


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

mcd said:


> even the ted wojcik font looks amazing...maybe you should post where you are riding it so locals can get a close up look!


MMMmm nice signature, thats some old school Cake. I am in Concord, NH and work at Revolution Cyclery. Would love to ride with some folks and show them around! Look me up if you are in the area!


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

ekoostick said:


> Couple more for your viewing pleasure. I am also planning on running 1x9 so here is a little treat he had at his shop


ooohhh... did he have any more of those in the shop?

frame looks super nice! gah!!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Frame looks stellar and that custom bash guard is wicked cool! 

That'll look so great on your 1x9 set up!!!

Is there any metallic in the paint? Will it shine in the sunlight?

Congratulations!!!


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

jh_on_the_cape said:


> ooohhh... did he have any more of those in the shop?
> 
> frame looks super nice! gah!!


He did have 2 more I believe, 104 BCD (he thought 34 tooth max but I haven't had a chance to play with it much). Thanks for the compliments on the frame, cannot wait to see yours!


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

MMcG said:


> Frame looks stellar and that custom bash guard is wicked cool!
> 
> That'll look so great on your 1x9 set up!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks man! I know you have been following this post since day 1. The paint is kind of a light silver with 'pearl' undercoat (pearl I guess is crushed up Mica). Its not metallic but it does sparkle in the sun and as you can see looks darker grey in the not sun. I told him to base it on the IF Shark Grey Pearl and I couldn't be happier!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Enjoy that thing for a long long time!


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*just called Ted...*



ekoostick said:


> He did have 2 more I believe, 104 BCD (he thought 34 tooth max but I haven't had a chance to play with it much). Thanks for the compliments on the frame, cannot wait to see yours!


and copped one for myself  , so only 1 more left!. man, i cannot get over Ted's welds. that frame looks sooooo sweet, and the color is great too.


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

edouble said:


> and copped one for myself  , so only 1 more left!. man, i cannot get over Ted's welds. that frame looks sooooo sweet, and the color is great too.


What welds? Those tubes are glued together right? 

Yeah edouble, you have to get some pics up of yours. What color did you have his logo/name done in? Are you doing a single speed too? Its funny because when you see mine, its more the color you see in the BB Shell and when there is no light, its like wet cement grey. I got my drivetrain stuff today so now just waiting on headset (in the mail) and stem, seatpost, handlebars. Still have no clue for handlebars but thinking of doing the Deus. I was going to go with a carbon set but last night I snapped a EC70 seatpost on literally its first ride. All this carbon hype had me believeing that things had changed...


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*my colors are...*



ekoostick said:


> What welds? Those tubes are glued together right?
> 
> Yeah edouble, you have to get some pics up of yours. What color did you have his logo/name done in? Are you doing a single speed too? Its funny because when you see mine, its more the color you see in the BB Shell and when there is no light, its like wet cement grey. I got my drivetrain stuff today so now just waiting on headset (in the mail) and stem, seatpost, handlebars. Still have no clue for handlebars but thinking of doing the Deus. I was going to go with a carbon set but last night I snapped a EC70 seatpost on literally its first ride. All this carbon hype had me believeing that things had changed...


pearl white framw w/red logo's. im running a 1x8 drivetrain. i have 2 race face deus carbon post's and weigh 250 lbs. no problemos. i also have 2 azonic cf-1 carbon bars and i salsa pro moto cf bar. again no problemos. i try to use manuf. that arent obsessed with weight. my race face, azonic and salsa stuff isnt the lightest but its durable and smooth's out my ride. i didnt buy them for lightness any way but for damping.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

edouble said:


> pearl white framw w/red logo's. im running a 1x8 drivetrain. i have 2 race face deus carbon post's and weigh 250 lbs. no problemos. i also have 2 azonic cf-1 carbon bars and i salsa pro moto cf bar. again no problemos. i try to use manuf. that arent obsessed with weight. my race face, azonic and salsa stuff isnt the lightest but its durable and smooth's out my ride. i didnt buy them for lightness any way but for damping.


when i was at ted's there was a local guy dropping off a road frame to be repainted. it was pearl white with red logos with a black shadow. he just uses two sets of decals. it looked really nice. he said it was 8 years old and still looked really good, but he wanted a repaint (same colors) because he was replacing the headset and BB anyway.

I have done carbon and for my new build i have splurged on Ti. you get the damping but not the carbon worries: moots post and seven bar. 
i know carbon stuff is fine, but... ti is fine too i guess.


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

jh_on_the_cape said:


> when i was at ted's there was a local guy dropping off a road frame to be repainted. it was pearl white with red logos with a black shadow. he just uses two sets of decals. it looked really nice. he said it was 8 years old and still looked really good, but he wanted a repaint (same colors) because he was replacing the headset and BB anyway.
> 
> I have done carbon and for my new build i have splurged on Ti. you get the damping but not the carbon worries: moots post and seven bar.
> i know carbon stuff is fine, but... ti is fine too i guess.


Ti is AOK in my book. Wish someone made a riser bar out of it. Maybe I shall go for the moots post as well. Wish there were more choices. Guess I could try U.S.E. since the distributor is in NH. We will see.


----------



## tvrbob86 (Aug 5, 2005)

ekoostick said:


> Ti is AOK in my book. Wish someone made a riser bar out of it. Maybe I shall *splooge* [edit: not work safe] for the moots post as well. Wish there were more choices. Guess I could try U.S.E. since the distributor is in NH. We will see.


Please tell me you meant "sp*lur*ge."


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

tvrbob86 said:


> Please tell me you meant "sp*lur*ge."


Whoops, the later is what I will do first and the former is what I will do when I get the post


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*TI is great stuff....*



ekoostick said:


> Ti is AOK in my book. Wish someone made a riser bar out of it. Maybe I shall go for the moots post as well. Wish there were more choices. Guess I could try U.S.E. since the distributor is in NH. We will see.


i have a titec hellion riser bar on my norco team issue. its awesome, but they dont make em' anymore. its 25in wide with a nice shape to it, with non of the carbon issue's. if any carbon ever breaks on me ill get rid of all of it too. the Moots post looks great, and probably rides even greater.


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*TI is great stuff....*



ekoostick said:


> Ti is AOK in my book. Wish someone made a riser bar out of it. Maybe I shall go for the moots post as well. Wish there were more choices. Guess I could try U.S.E. since the distributor is in NH. We will see.


i have a titec hellion riser bar on my norco team issue. its awesome, but they dont make em' anymore. its 25in wide with a nice shape to it, with none of the carbon issue's. if any carbon ever breaks on me ill get rid of all of it too. the Moots post looks great, and probably rides even greater.


----------



## xcutterx (Mar 3, 2005)

ekoostick said:


> I didn't get too much into it but he gets his dropouts from Paragon so I imagine anything they do, you can get. I asked him what he thought of the Karate Monkey drop-out design and he was like "Oh something that you can run single speed or geared" then he opened an envelope and showed me something that looks almost identical to the drop-outs on the Voodoo Dambala. I don't know much about the SS stuff but I assume if he is using it, he trusts it. I didn't even ask him anything about EBB or anything of that nature. Shoot him an e-mail and he will get back to you in the AM.
> 
> Here are the dropouts I am doing
> 
> ...


its sort of funny to me that those dropouts look a lot like the dropouts eric baar(ground up designs) started making a few year back . they are almost an exact copy of his dropout. bummer!


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

Just an update for those looking at the bash guards (I believe he only has one left) they are 104 bcd, 4 bolt and definetley will fit a 32 tooth ring! JH call him/e-mail him and get this thing or it will haunt you like it did me!


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

ekoostick said:


> Just an update for those looking at the bash guards (I believe he only has one left) they are 104 bcd, 4 bolt and definetley will fit a 32 tooth ring! JH call him/e-mail him and get this thing or it will haunt you like it did me!


Looks awesome but my cranks are 5 bolt compact....


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

Its coming along...hopefully done by Wednesday!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Good Lordy that looks nice! Is that a Fizik Nisene saddle?


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

MMcG said:


> Good Lordy that looks nice! Is that a Fizik Nisene saddle?


Yep, it used to be more cow like but now its balding. The brown looks really good (on the grey) so I think I will stick with it. I was thinking of doing a saddle but this one is damn comfy so I will stick with it.


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

Project Ted Wojcik 29er is done, at least for now! Going with some Maxxis Ignitors as they hook up well around here. Now all I need is a head badge like Jasons!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Gorgeous bike Keith!

I see you opted for a black saddle vs. the brown Fizik - looks great. Hopefully it'll be as comfy on your ass as the Fizik.

Did he use Columbus tubing for the frame - if so, which type? How much does she weigh all built up? And are you running the Reba at 85mm of travel or 100mm?


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

MMcG said:


> Gorgeous bike Keith!
> 
> I see you opted for a black saddle vs. the brown Fizik - looks great. Hopefully it'll be as comfy on your ass as the Fizik.
> 
> Did he use Columbus tubing for the frame - if so, which type? How much does she weigh all built up? And are you running the Reba at 85mm of travel or 100mm?


Thanks MMcG! I am really happy with how it turned out. Actually the saddle was just used for photos as they may be used on Ted's website and I didn't want that unsightly thing on there. Once all the hair falls out I think it will look better but with have hair and half not, it looks a little weird.

He did use Columbus Life/Spirit tubing on the entire bike and it weighed in right about 4.3 pounds with seat binder and bottle cage bolts. All built up is about 26 pounds with the Fizik saddle. The Reba is set at 85mm.

edit: here are a couple of pics of how it looks now and my "bling-bling" pic


----------



## burner (Mar 7, 2005)

what a beautiful frame, love the color, great build too! enjoy


----------



## (Tom) (Jan 12, 2004)

That's real nice. What's the seat tube/top tube/bb height measurements on it ?


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

(Tom) said:


> That's real nice. What's the seat tube/top tube/bb height measurements on it ?


Thanks everyone! The seat tube is 19", top tube 23.75", and I have yet to measure the bb height but with the 1x9 its got be be pretty high. Will post it when I measure.


----------



## Revolution Cycle Jewelry (May 17, 2004)

*For you Ted fans.....*

I just finished this headbadge today. Cut out in brass, measures 1.75" across.


----------



## motoman711 (May 7, 2004)

Revolution Cycle Jewelry said:


> I just finished this headbadge today. Cut out in brass, measures 1.75" across.


That is definitely the perfect cherry to put on top of that gorgeous build.


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*kool ! ..*



Revolution Cycle Jewelry said:


> I just finished this headbadge today. Cut out in brass, measures 1.75" across.


now, how do i get one?


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*the bike looks great, but...*



ekoostick said:


> Thanks MMcG! I am really happy with how it turned out. Actually the saddle was just used for photos as they may be used on Ted's website and I didn't want that unsightly thing on there. Once all the hair falls out I think it will look better but with have hair and half not, it looks a little weird.
> 
> He did use Columbus Life/Spirit tubing on the entire bike and it weighed in right about 4.3 pounds with seat binder and bottle cage bolts. All built up is about 26 pounds with the Fizik saddle. The Reba is set at 85mm.
> 
> edit: here are a couple of pics of how it looks now and my "bling-bling" pic


whats up with the ride report?


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

edouble said:


> whats up with the ride report?


Still getting the brakes broken in and playing with the 1x9 setup but the ride quality is a dream. I am coming off a 4" full suspension bike and I tell you that the Ted can only make me a better rider. I took it out for about 2 hours this morning and the thing rails into the corners and seems to float over the rough stuff. The climbing is a little different but I like it. Feels like I am sitting above the trail. I think I am going to love it!


----------



## A. Nony Moose (Aug 18, 2004)

-----


----------



## A. Nony Moose (Aug 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: 

had a similar experience last week when my brother and I went up to meet with TW to discuss our NEMBA frames to be built...

it was everything you might imagine and more!

he's such a super nice guy...he's forgotten more stuff than i'll ever know.. 
chatted about everything from his BMW to coffee to the Fat City Cycle 'repair collection' 
after about an hour i went out to my car to check on my dog and he's like: "bring him in, we're dog friendly"
SWEET! good thing too cuz we re there for 5 HOURS!
i don't know when he finds time to weld bikes but i've got to apologize to anyone waiting on a frame cuz i feel like we may be partially responsible for the delay!  

well after a couple hours we finally got around to the business of discussing the bikes' details.. it's inspiring to have someone listen to your likes and dislikes and actually process this input and suggest fixes.. i just KNOW i'm going to love my frame!

after all that, we HAD to pick up a couple t-shirts and sample his custom-blend coffee..
he handed me a bazillion frame decals for sticking on everything (I kinda wish my name was Ted) and he even gave me a brand new pair of Adidas MTB shoes leftover from his Wojofest a couple weeks ago!

on a side note to that, I was unfortunately unable to attend Wojofest, where he had a ride, a cookout and other fun stuff as an offering to the public.. didn't cost the attendees a dime... Mavic donated 50 pairs of shoes and since there were like 45 people in attendance, EVERYONE walked with a pair of shoes! free food, free swag, what more could you ask for! sounds great, right? do you know not ONE of these ungrateful people did so much as send an email of thanks afterwards?!?! C'MON PEOPLE!! it's just really sad that someone would go out of their way like that without receiving so much as a 'thank you'... one woman had the nerve to say she had driven all the way from Boston and was 'disappointed' with the group ride... 
in response, Ted pointed to his son and said "you can talk to him about a refund'..
she says: "but i didn't pay anything", 
"EXACTLY", responded TW.
:madman: 

what's wrong with this world?

anyways.. looking forward to my 29er in about 6 weeks.. 
(my bro went with a road bike)


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

SON OF A....

I had no idea that Wojofest had come and gone. It was going to be one of the highlights of my summer. Sounds like it would have been fun too! Well I guess there is always next year.

Very cool though Nony! You will love your new 29er. Mine has been tearin it up from Lynn Woods to Kingdom Trails and I have had the biggest smile on my face the entire time!



A. Nony Moose said:


> on a side note to that, I was unfortunately unable to attend Wojofest, where he had a ride, a cookout and other fun stuff as an offering to the public.. didn't cost the attendees a dime... Mavic donated 50 pairs of shoes and since there were like 45 people in attendance, EVERYONE walked with a pair of shoes! free food, free swag, what more could you ask for! sounds great, right? do you know not ONE of these ungrateful people did so much as send an email of thanks afterwards?!?! C'MON PEOPLE!! it's just really sad that someone would go out of their way like that without receiving so much as a 'thank you'... one woman had the nerve to say she had driven all the way from Boston and was 'disappointed' with the group ride...
> in response, Ted pointed to his son and said "you can talk to him about a refund'..
> she says: "but i didn't pay anything",
> "EXACTLY", responded TW.
> :madman:


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

you didnt see anything in progress in the jig, did you???
i am waiting on my frame. i would have gone to wojofest if the frame was ready. i actually had this dream that i would pick up my frame at wjofest... alas, still waiting.

his shop is awesome and he is a cool cat, for sure.



A. Nony Moose said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> had a similar experience last week when my brother and I went up to meet with TW to discuss our NEMBA frames to be built...
> 
> ...


----------



## IF29er (Aug 14, 2005)

Also waiting on my frame - it was to be started last week. It's hard to not call him and check in on progress....... so please, y'all can stop calling him and hanging around the shop for 5+ hrs at a time! 

Ted is indeed a great guy and a wealth of info on bikes and just about anything else. Really looking forward to building up the frame soon and getting it out on the Northeast trails I love.

So, TG, where should its maiden voyage be?


----------



## A. Nony Moose (Aug 18, 2004)

the Jig was empty... (this is a good thing, right?...unless he scrapped your frame and is starting over )

he did tell me he'd put all your projects 'on the back burner' while he worked on my frame since i actually bought it in March and i've been so patient.
sweet.






alright i'm just kidding.:lol: 
it'll take me a month to decide on the final color anyways... so i'm not in any rush.

i went with Wright dropouts with replaceable derailleur hanger, Phil Wood EBB, under-the-top-tube cable routing and possibly room for a 2.5 tire...(at least that should offer plenty of room for a 2.3).. so i can do SS and then change to geared once my knees fail in another year.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

A. Nony Moose said:


> the Jig was empty... (this is a good thing, right?...unless he scrapped your frame and is starting over )
> 
> he did tell me he'd put all your projects 'on the back burner' while he worked on my frame since i actually bought it in March and i've been so patient.
> sweet.
> ...


well that either means my frame is done and at paint, or is going to be even later, as i heard he was actually working on my frame a few weeks ago and i think he does one a week or so.

my frame will be about the same: phil EBB, same dropouts. ted recommended down tube cable routing so i went with that. i also asked for room for big tires.

for color: did you look at the color book that ted had? after what ted called 'color paralysis', i picked a very light pale blue. so i recommend any color but that! dont want to have the exact same custom frame as another person out there, no no! especially since another guy who was at ted's at the same time is getting another 29 with phil EBB, same Dropouts, and grey with light blue panels!

i guess light blue is the new black.

take it easy and be sure to post any updates on your frame to this thread, please. i have it 'subscribed'.


----------



## (Tom) (Jan 12, 2004)

IF29er said:


> Also waiting on my frame - it was to be started last week. It's hard to not call him and check in on progress....... so please, y'all can stop calling him and hanging around the shop for 5+ hrs at a time!
> 
> Ted is indeed a great guy and a wealth of info on bikes and just about anything else. Really looking forward to building up the frame soon and getting it out on the Northeast trails I love.
> 
> So, TG, where should its maiden voyage be?


I'd say an epic ride on the proving grounds of Boston's north shore would be appropriate first outing. BUT don't be overly optimistic - having ordered and owned a few teds in my day your frame may still be a pile of tubes in the corner of the workshop!  (but it'll be worth the wait)


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

(Tom) said:


> I'd say an epic ride on the proving grounds of Boston's north shore would be appropriate first outing. BUT don't be overly optimistic - having ordered and owned a few teds in my day your frame may still be a pile of tubes in the corner of the workshop!  (but it'll be worth the wait)


My vote is for a Kingdom Trails weekend. Pick it up Thursday, build it up Friday and test it. Take it on a 20 mile test run on Saturday and a 50 mile epic on Sunday. It will leave you with a huge smile for Monday (and about 10 years past that). I think you would be psyched!:thumbsup:


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*I got in one ride on my Ted...*

before i had hip replacement surgery last friday:cryin: :cryin:.. the bike rides so light and nimble, like buttah over rough terrain. it came in @ 25.5 lbs w/pedals for a 20in frame. I took it to some tight, twisty local trails and carved them up like a gensu. its my third custom but allready my best riding bike after one ride. the ultra-custom rear stay's Ted used have made it impossibly smooth, yet responsive. I still need to send him $40 for my chaingard :eekster: . Ive been so busy getting ready for surgery. Now the waiting begins:madman: until i can ride her once more.


----------



## A. Nony Moose (Aug 18, 2004)

-----


----------



## A. Nony Moose (Aug 18, 2004)

jh_on_the_cape said:


> my frame will be about the same: phil EBB, same dropouts. ted recommended down tube cable routing so i went with that.
> 
> for color: did you look at the color book that ted had? after what ted called 'color paralysis', i picked a very light pale blue. so i recommend any color but that! dont want to have the exact same custom frame as another person out there, no no! especially since another guy who was at ted's at the same time is getting another 29 with phil EBB, same Dropouts, and grey with light blue panels!


hmmm...
i'll have to further discuss the cable routing.. since the bb area is so large on the EBB bike, it seemed that the under-the-bb cable routing would be awkward...

mine will have a couple custom add-ons and be disc-specific.
don't worry about the color...
i've had my share of light blue bikes this year.. just sold my Intense 6.6 in baby blue..
i went with a 'Light Lime Mist', but that's probably going to change violently and without notice.
i know what ya mean about color paralysis. it's mind numbing...
and just when you think you've decided, he drags out ANOTHER book of colors..
:eekster:


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

A. Nony Moose said:


> hmmm...
> i'll have to further discuss the cable routing.. since the bb area is so large on the EBB bike, it seemed that the under-the-bb cable routing would be awkward...
> 
> mine will have a couple custom add-ons and be disc-specific.
> ...


lots of bike with EBB have under BB cable routing. niner, salsa el mariachi...


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

I will throw in my 2 cents that I am very much against down tube routing, seems to work fine on a road bike but I cannot stand it. I for one am a big fan of top tube top or top tube under. With mountain biking I cannot see the sense in downtube. You have those little guides on the underside of BB that are in the path of mud, water, and rocks and can get gunked up. Not to mention the housing for the rear on the stay. What positives are there to downtube on a mountain bike?


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

ekoostick said:


> I will throw in my 2 cents that I am very much against down tube routing, seems to work fine on a road bike but I cannot stand it. I for one am a big fan of top tube top or top tube under. With mountain biking I cannot see the sense in downtube. You have those little guides on the underside of BB that are in the path of mud, water, and rocks and can get gunked up. Not to mention the housing for the rear on the stay. What positives are there to downtube on a mountain bike?


i feel the same way. 
but ted suggested the DT routing because it allows water that collects on the exposed cable to run down and off the cable, rather than into the housing. I feel this is very old-school since the new sealed cable systems... he also says it has less housing so shifts better.

i will SS most of the time so just went with his suggestion. I do catch my shorts on the unused TT housing guides on my converted SS, so I thought, what the hey?


----------



## MDEnvEngr (Mar 11, 2004)

I went with DT cable routing on my Strong. Carl's default routing is on the TT. I was planning on running full housing, so getting water on the cable, or in the housing at the stops wasn't an issue. I like the clean TT look better. The rear brake hose is routed under the TT so that it's kind of hidden. When going with full housing, running down the underside of the DT also provides a bit of rock ding protection for the DT. Be careful with the DT positioning of the saddles though if you plan on running a Reba as they can rob of 0.25" clearance or so.

This is the first bike on which I have run full housing, and I have to say that it's the best thing since sliced bread. Shifting that actually works in the winter!

Also, I switch between SS and geared on my Strong. I had Carl put saddles for cable and hose routing. A little cable tie goes through the saddle and secures the housing to the bike. The advantage of this is that the shifter/housing/deraileur come off as one unit. Super easy to swap.

B


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Just to add to the love-fest here.

When mtbr.com was a fledgling 6 month old site, Ted Wojcik donated a custom frame for a contest on the site. Unsolicited!

That was a good day. And he is a good man.

francois


----------



## A. Nony Moose (Aug 18, 2004)

so...

anyone know what's up with T.W.?

I see he's got his shop posted for sale

Wojcik For Sale

kinda concerned only cuz i've had my Nemba frame ordered and paid for since like March and still not even a drawing at this point... being behind in production is one thing, but going outta business wouldn't be good at all! (I certainly don't want some greenhorn apprentice building my frame.. I might as well do it myself!):madman:


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

A. Nony Moose said:


> so...
> 
> anyone know what's up with T.W.?
> 
> ...


I still have not received my frame ordered at the same time. I did receive a drawing, and my frame is 'at paint'.


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

Hmm. I hadn't heard anything about this and it looks like it wasn't posted too long ago. I would give him a call or drop him an e-mail to make sure everything is OK.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Is that shop for sale ad new or old?


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

MMcG said:


> Is that shop for sale ad new or old?


10/16/06 - pretty fresh


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

ugh. It is taking Ted a long time to produce the NEMBA deal frames. At least it seems that way to me. Hope his health is okay.


----------



## A. Nony Moose (Aug 18, 2004)

MMcG said:


> Hope his health is okay.


yeah me too...

this seasons' come and gone..
sux cuz i was taking out my wallet to buy a 29er when the Nemba deal popped up..
there was a big rush to pay for the frames in advance (February) and then it seems like it all came to a standstill...

finally met up with him in May....

asked him about them 5 months later and he said he was 'a bit behind'

I certainly haven't 'pestered' him about the frames, giving him time to work... buuut....

it'd be nice to get an update....or something.....like a frame.:thumbsup:


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*I saw Ted...*

on the 29th of last month at Harold Parker State Forest. It was a Nemba ride "Wicked Ride of the East" I think it was called. He seemed fine to me, never even mentioned going out of business or selling his shop  . I am going to give him a call and see how he's doing, this dosnt sound too good to me.


----------



## escamillo (Jan 13, 2004)

like jh on the c i have a frame at paint too. 

i talked with ted on monday and he was catching up on some things. he's had some serious health issues over the last few months, those of you who have talked to him know what he's dealing with. today will be a big day for him, so start sending those good vibes in his direction. 

e


----------



## helmet (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi guys,

i´m from munich, germany. I also want a Wojcik frame after i saw one owned by someone of my neigborhood. Can you tell me what´s going on with him and his production? Is he healthy? How can i contact him?
Any help would be fine. Thanks!


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

helmet said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i´m from munich, germany. I also want a Wojcik frame after i saw one owned by someone of my neigborhood. Can you tell me what´s going on with him and his production? Is he healthy? How can i contact him?
> Any help would be fine. Thanks!


I just picked this up. I hope to build it up in the next few days.

I went to his shop to get it. He is healthy, but did have some problems recently. He is not fast on the email or phone. try his website for contact info. If you have any more questions let me know. I used to live in Munchen and loved it!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

That Ted looks great!! I hope it was well worth the wait. Take some more photos - closeups too and post em up please.

Great way to start the new year with a new Ted Wojcik!! Have fun on that bike - should be stellar.


----------



## escamillo (Jan 13, 2004)

helmet, his site is down for some reason or other. you can call him at 603-329-8057 or emai him at [email protected].

jason, when are you going to build that thing up? it should be on the trail by now.

e


----------



## helmet (Dec 14, 2005)

That frame looks very nice, i like that blue. I also think about this colour for my next frame but with panels. Can you tell me, what you have paid for it with the EBB? How long did you wait?
What have you done in munich? Yes, it is a really nice city to live, particularly for cyclists because af the alps.


----------



## helmet (Dec 14, 2005)

oh, and thanks for the mail-address. I almost contacted him.


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*That color is hot...*



jh_on_the_cape said:


> I just picked this up. I hope to build it up in the next few days.
> 
> I went to his shop to get it. He is healthy, but did have some problems recently. He is not fast on the email or phone. try his website for contact info. If you have any more questions let me know. I used to live in Munchen and loved it!


and I am not a blue lover :thumbsup: . Its good to see another Ted on the forum!. Your down tube is so much smaller than mines. How much do you weigh?.


----------



## AOF (Jul 10, 2005)

Wow JH!
That is really nice. His shop is about 15 miles from me, so tempting.
I've been lusting after a Retrotec, but..........
This may have changed my mind.
I love the color.
*More pix pleez!!!!*

-Dan


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

Well that is a damn beautiful bike Jason. Shame that I didn't get to meet up with you to ride. Did Ted also do the fork? He said he knew someone who was really good at segmented forks so I am wondering if you took him up on that? There is just something about the segmented fork that makes me drool...

Well an update on my Ted. My dreams of becoming a World Cup racer will have you be put on the back burner as this summer I am going to try and conquer the Great Divide trail. Starting in Banff, Alberta sometime in June (when will it stop snowing in the west?!) and hopefully finishing in August. Of course the Ted will be taking the 2700 mile journey with me as this will be my first major tour. I have been blessed with a mediocore winter so the trail and dirt road saddle time has been a dream. Here is a picture of my Ted in its current state (Only now with Nano Raptors) and a pic of me on a nice crisp December morning.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

jh_on_the_cape said:


> I just picked this up. I hope to build it up in the next few days.
> 
> I went to his shop to get it. He is healthy, but did have some problems recently. He is not fast on the email or phone. try his website for contact info. If you have any more questions let me know. I used to live in Munchen and loved it!


Hey jh_on_the_cape, that is a very nice bike!

Very cool that you got both a rigid matching fork and sussy. What's the axel to crown height of both the forks, and how much does it change the geo?


----------



## cruzthepug (Nov 28, 2004)

escamillo said:


> helmet, his site is down for some reason or other. you can call him at 603-329-8057 or emai him at [email protected].
> 
> jason, when are you going to build that thing up? it should be on the trail by now.
> 
> e


This might have something to do with it: http://www.bikeschool.com/classifieds/index.cgi?id=3010&profile=yes&user_name=Ted Wojcik

Don't know anything, just a guess.


----------



## mello211 (Dec 25, 2005)

he told a former employee of his shop about a month ago that he was gonna pack it in! this comes from a reliable source. very unfortunate. i sent an email to his site about a frame build and never heard back around the same time.


----------



## escamillo (Jan 13, 2004)

hmmmm... i know he's on the mend after a long bout of health issues and last time we talked he was sounding like he was looking forward to getting back to work, which is good for me as i still have yet to receive my frame. waiting in my in box this morning was the drawing, so i suspect he's not down for the count yet. 

e


----------



## steevo (Nov 17, 2004)

Jason,
That thing looks great. The blue is beautiful and it sort of goes with that nice contact paper on your workbench. 
Care to share the geometry and dimensions or did you already do that somewhere?


----------



## toonces (Feb 13, 2004)

beautiful bike.


----------



## A. Nony Moose (Aug 18, 2004)

whaaaat?

yesterday he emailed me and said he'd be contacting me once he moved to his new place by the end of March.. 

if he's selling, i hope it's so he can get enough money to give back my $1500 in deposits:madman:


----------



## airtym (Jan 14, 2007)

I just spoke to a guy how went to Ted shop to buy it. Ted is out of money. He also has lost his lease for his shop. So right now he is trying to sell all his machines. Its a sad day in Wojcikville. 

Looks like I will be holding onto my Ted for a little longer.


----------



## jomissa (Apr 18, 2004)

*back in 1991*

It was 1991 when i got my first real deal mtb frame. It was my freshman to sophmore year of college at URI and we were lovin up the trails in Arcadia park on the border of RI an Ct. get there if you can...loads of fun...

I got a Fat Chance-Monster FAT. I still have the card thats signed by everyone that worked on it in the sommerville shop around somewhere. The frame is hangingin in my basement now and the story of FAT lives on in lore and some cool bikes that you still see here and there. i rode it until 2003 if you can believe it.

SO TED- I always saw his frames around here and there as described by others in this thread. i always liked them but i had my FAT. When it was time to retire the monster i looked around for TW but the rumors of retirement etc....were all aorind. I tried to email but don't recall a rsponse. no biggie...i got a wonderful metal guru by vicious. love it.

then, at the 2006 Running of the dogs race (Team Bulldog) in Andover nj out rolls a spankin new baby bluish TW! What a gorgeous frame. but...i didnt need another one.

I just built up an ENGIN custom ss 29er from Drew at Wiss cycles and put a deposit down on my 2nd engin frame for the geared 29 bike....but....I did try to find ted's site before doing that to discuss a build...but i could not find it.

so- is this a nemba thing only or will he build for others??? its been a dream bike of mine for a very long time....would love a geared 29 TW!


----------



## jomissa (Apr 18, 2004)

i just read the end of this post after drooling for a minute....too bad...

my first reply to this thread...
back in 1991 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It was 1991 when i got my first real deal mtb frame. It was my freshman to sophmore year of college at URI and we were lovin up the trails in Arcadia park on the border of RI an Ct. get there if you can...loads of fun...

I got a Fat Chance-Monster FAT. I still have the card thats signed by everyone that worked on it in the sommerville shop around somewhere. The frame is hangingin in my basement now and the story of FAT lives on in lore and some cool bikes that you still see here and there. i rode it until 2003 if you can believe it.

SO TED- I always saw his frames around here and there as described by others in this thread. i always liked them but i had my FAT. When it was time to retire the monster i looked around for TW but the rumors of retirement etc....were all aorind. I tried to email but don't recall a rsponse. no biggie...i got a wonderful metal guru by vicious. love it.

then, at the 2006 Running of the dogs race (Team Bulldog) in Andover nj out rolls a spankin new baby bluish TW! What a gorgeous frame. but...i didnt need another one. 

I just built up an ENGIN custom ss 29er from Drew at Wiss cycles and put a deposit down on my 2nd engin frame for the geared 29 bike....but....I did try to find ted's site before doing that to discuss a build...but i could not find it. 

so- is this a nemba thing only or will he build for others??? its been a dream bike of mine for a very long time....would love a geared 29 TW!


----------



## SteveC (Nov 23, 2005)

In his most recent words, Ted said "I ain't dead YET!"
Stay tuned. Keep the faith. This guy has more lives than a cat......


----------



## airtym (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey Moose. do you live in the Rockland area? If not I bumped into a guy that is in the same situation. He gave Ted $1500 for a Solution frame over a year ago and hasn't seen it yet. Ted gave him the Solution Demo bike till he can square things away. What Ted told him was the company that WAS making the rear ends for the Solution(I believe its Lenz out in Denver) took $10,000 from ted and never made any rear triangles. Ted told the guy I spoke to that he would make a old fashion steel frame for him instead.


----------



## airtym (Jan 14, 2007)

I have a Ted softtail. The frame is cracked at the bottom bracket and seat tube. I sent pictures to Ted, he said it was fixable but the cost might not be worth it to me. Check out the pictures on my profile.

http://gallery.mtbr.com/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=311565

Make me an offer if you are interested. Bottom bracket not included.


----------



## Aktion (Mar 19, 2007)

Just to give you an update on the Ted situation.

Ted will be moving to Windham NH and setting up shop.

The Solutions WILL be built. Please be paitent.

Thanks


----------



## A. Nony Moose (Aug 18, 2004)

airtym said:


> Hey Moose. do you live in the Rockland area?


nah, that weren't me..
I'm waiting on a couple hardtails..

Ted's a great guy and i'm sure he'll do the best he can no matter what.
just getting antsy with Summer on its way for the 2nd year....:thumbsup:


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

For those of you considering having Ted build you a frame: contact him directly. There are tons of gossip about him (i have a buddy who spoke with a guy at a bike shop who said...). Not saying what you read here is true or untrue, but I think you should speak with Ted to get the Truth. It's like whether or not Britney Spears is moving to the isle of ******.

For me the bottom line is that Ted builds an amazing bicycle frame. Ted is not going to receive any awards for his organization or communications or business skills. But he is an honest guy who builds a sweet bike with a ton of soul.

I am loving my frame so much.


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

jh_on_the_cape said:


> For those of you considering having Ted build you a frame: contact him directly. There are tons of gossip about him (i have a buddy who spoke with a guy at a bike shop who said...). Not saying what you read here is true or untrue, but I think you should speak with Ted to get the Truth. It's like whether or not Britney Spears is moving to the isle of ******.
> 
> For me the bottom line is that Ted builds an amazing bicycle frame. Ted is not going to receive any awards for his organization or communications or business skills. But he is an honest guy who builds a sweet bike with a ton of soul.
> 
> I am loving my frame so much.


I am behind that comment 1000%! I consider Ted to be one of the best people I have ever met, bike bussiness or otherwise. In no way would he try and take your money and run. IF was having the same exact problems trying to get rear ends on their DW-Link model. I know how much it sucks to wait because I have been there but the end result is something that you will have for years and have countless adventures on and in the grand scheme of things, the wait will be minor.

On that note, I will be taking my Ted on a little adventure this summer. We will be riding the Great Divide route from Banff to Mexico. Leaving June 5th and starting around June 9th. Here is a picture of the rig last Fall.


----------



## airtym (Jan 14, 2007)

I am one of Ted's biggest fans. I first met Ted in 1992 and had dinner with him and his wife and discussed amoung may topics the bike he would build and the bike I would ride for the next 15 years. It to me is the greatest bike ever. Also I dont believe that to be a unique moment, I believe Ted is and always will be like that. He would NEVER screw anyone out of money. He is the first to tell you that the business is not his thing. But he will tell you that building is what he loves. I hope any post I made in the past did not paint a bad picture of Ted. I thought it help, if thats wrong then I am wrong. 

The only thing better then a Ted in the garage is a Ted on the trail.


----------



## Aktion (Mar 19, 2007)

I am Ted's new partner, Chris Lauria.

We have officially moved into the new shop in Windham NH (not too far from the old one).

The website is back up, although it needs some tweeking and the phone should be up by next week.

We should be all tooled up in a couple of weeks and we are ordering all the parts we need to fufill the pending orders. I know it's been a while for some of you have have already paid for frames/bikes and we appreciate your paitence.

Please feel free to email either of us:
[email protected]
or me:
[email protected]

Again, Thanks.

Chris Lauria


----------



## A. Nony Moose (Aug 18, 2004)

Aktion said:


> I am Ted's new partner, Chris Lauria.
> 
> We have officially moved into the new shop in Windham NH (not too far from the old one).
> 
> ...


SWEEEET!

that made my day :thumbsup:


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

Aktion said:


> I am Ted's new partner, Chris Lauria.
> 
> We have officially moved into the new shop in Windham NH (not too far from the old one).
> 
> ...


Chris, that is FANTASTIC! I can't imagine two nicer guys working together.

How's the Toyota holding up?

RJ


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

Aktion said:


> I am Ted's new partner, Chris Lauria.
> 
> We have officially moved into the new shop in Windham NH (not too far from the old one).
> 
> ...


great to hear! Ted's beemer motorbike better still be in the shop. "Lasts longer than a wife".


----------



## airtym (Jan 14, 2007)

Aktion said:


> I am Ted's new partner, Chris Lauria.
> 
> We have officially moved into the new shop in Windham NH (not too far from the old one).
> 
> ...


Are you from Easton?


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

excellent news to hear!!


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

airtym said:


> Are you from Easton?





















Chris Rocks...if I'm assuming that this Chris is the same one working with Ted (and that only makes sense as Chris lives in Danville and Ted is the next town over....and Chris rides...)


----------



## AOF (Jul 10, 2005)

So this is the same Chris that volunteered to be the trail ambassador at Hawke Reservation in Danville?

Hi, I'm Dan aka ArmOnFire (AOF) TA at Ft Rock and SNEMBA webgeek.


----------



## Aktion (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice pic! thanks RJ.

Yes to all except I am not from Easton.

All the stuff was moved in over the last 2 days and the electricians are wiring it up on Monday. We are in the process of ordering the rear-ends for all the pending Solutions and a few extras.

It's been a tough year for Ted (and those NEMBA members who bought the Solutions over a year ago), but I am making it "priority one" to get those out to them and bring our lead time down to under 6 weeks.

We have some great ideas and some other specials that we will be offering over the next few months and that is going to begin with gaining some consumer confidence back.

Thanks again for being so paitent.


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

Chris, that is awesome to hear and glad you are able to work with Ted to get everything on the up and up.


----------



## derrgti (Sep 4, 2007)

Does anyone have any new info on Ted's shop? I am looking to get a new steel hardtail built and wnat to have a Wojcik.

I am hoping that his new shop is up and he is turning out frames with no problems now..

thanks
Derrick


----------



## Aktion (Mar 19, 2007)

derrgti said:


> Does anyone have any new info on Ted's shop? I am looking to get a new steel hardtail built and wnat to have a Wojcik.
> 
> I am hoping that his new shop is up and he is turning out frames with no problems now..
> 
> ...


Check the link in my sig. Give Ted a call.

There is a great promotion going on now.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

website has a great fresh new look. How is Ted's health? How's he doing with frames that have been in the que for a while? Looking forward to seeing more Ted Wojcik frames coming out of NH real soon.


----------



## Aktion (Mar 19, 2007)

MMcG said:


> website has a great fresh new look. How is Ted's health? How's he doing with frames that have been in the que for a while? Looking forward to seeing more Ted Wojcik frames coming out of NH real soon.


Ted's health is great.

We have pounded through the backlog and sans for maybe 2 frames we are back on track.

The NEMBA raffle winner got his Solution a couple of weeks ago.

Since moving to the new shop we had to space the discount NEMBA frames with real orders.

It's been pretty steady now that we can offer complete bike kits and groups at very competitive prices.


----------



## Aktion (Mar 19, 2007)

MMcG said:


> website has a great fresh new look. How is Ted's health? How's he doing with frames that have been in the que for a while? Looking forward to seeing more Ted Wojcik frames coming out of NH real soon.


Ted's health is great.

We have pounded through the backlog and sans for maybe 2 frames we are back on track.

The NEMBA raffle winner got his Solution a couple of weeks ago.

Since moving to the new shop we had to space the discount NEMBA frames with real orders.

It's been pretty steady now that we can offer complete bike kits and groups at very competitive prices.


----------



## Aktion (Mar 19, 2007)

MMcG said:


> website has a great fresh new look. How is Ted's health? How's he doing with frames that have been in the que for a while? Looking forward to seeing more Ted Wojcik frames coming out of NH real soon.


Ted's health is great.

We have pounded through the backlog and sans for maybe 2 frames we are back on track.

The NEMBA raffle winner got his Solution a couple of weeks ago.

Since moving to the new shop we had to space the discount NEMBA frames with real orders.

It's been pretty steady now that we can offer complete bike kits and groups at very competitive prices.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

derrgti said:


> Does anyone have any new info on Ted's shop? I am looking to get a new steel hardtail built and wnat to have a Wojcik.
> 
> I am hoping that his new shop is up and he is turning out frames with no problems now..
> 
> ...


I got mine last December. Rides great. PM me if you have any more questions.


----------



## btf95 (Dec 29, 2004)

:thumbsup: 

Good to hear!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Aktion said:


> Ted's health is great.
> 
> We have pounded through the backlog and sans for maybe 2 frames we are back on track.
> 
> ...


this is excellent news to hear.


----------



## A. Nony Moose (Aug 18, 2004)

MMcG said:


> this is excellent news to hear.


this IS excellent news to hear (especially since i'm the guy waiting on those last 2 frames:thumbsup: )


----------



## derrgti (Sep 4, 2007)

thanks Aktion... I will probably get in touch with you guys soon. I have a frame that im looking into currently so I want to see how it goes first. (frame from a buddy of mine)

glad to hear that you guys are back on track.

Derrick


----------



## Aktion (Mar 19, 2007)

Ted speaks!!!!

http://youtube.com/profile?user=tedwojcik


----------



## jdweld (Jan 16, 2008)

Is it true that Ted invented the segmented fork?


----------



## ted wojcik (Mar 12, 2006)

*Segmented fork history*

In the spring of 1987, a gentleman named Ted Steir bought a new Merlin Mtb. and came to me to help with finding a fork to match the flex characteristics of the titanium frame. I didn't think it would be cost effective to make 4 or 5 unicrown fork to try, so I decided to make a fork with removable fork blades. Keith Bontrager had released a fork with a machined crown with removable blades which later would be used by Rock Shox on their early Mag 21 forks. I didn't have the ability to machine a crown steerer assembly, so I made an all tube chromo crown steerer assembly that had pinch bolts to hold the fork blades somewhat like a stem. I then made fork blades in a variety of gauges and lengths. I primarily used 1 inch butted top tubes. At that time Merlin and Fat City where across the parking lot from each other and when Ted Steir took his bike with the "Tork Fork" to show the guys at Merlin, some of the Fat City boys saw the fork and wondered why I made it so complicated. They welded the fork blades directly to the crown and did away with the pinch bolts and the Yo Eddy fork was born.
View attachment NewPart1.pdf
Here is a crude drawing of the original crown steerer assembly.


----------

